# Which media player for MKV and subtitles?



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

In order to watch mkv files sometimes with separate subtitle files I'm advised to purchase either a Mi Box or a Raspberry Pi. Which one would represent the best option in your opinion? Setup simplicity is paramount. Also I need to connect 2 pairs of headphones somehow. Any suggestion about some alternative option welcome.


----------

